# Hang them up by the roots or not??



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 1, 2007)

*Howdy Gang!! I been wondering about what is best to do when you pull up your plants!! Should, I pull them up and wash the dirt off and then hang them up, roots and all or just cut off the buds and hang them up to dry? What the best way???!*
*Regards*
*Tahiti Allen*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never left the roots on but i've dried whole plants before. Ime, it dries faster if you dry stem by stem instead of whole plant. Good luck!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 1, 2007)

Tahiti Allen said:
			
		

> *Howdy Gang!! I been wondering about what is best to do when you pull up your plants!! Should, I pull them up and wash the dirt off and then hang them up, roots and all or just cut off the buds and hang them up to dry? What the best way???!*
> *Regards*
> *Tahiti Allen*


 
It really makes no difference how you hang them. 

The drying is done to remove the first 70% or so, of the total water content of the plant matter.

I've found that hanging upside down helps to shape the bud a tad and make it appear nicer.

The roots make no difference.

An old myth had resin flowing from the roots into the leaf and bud. We know now that it's not true.

I take off as many sun leafs as possible before hanging. They come off easily and make it much easier to finish trimming the plant after drying.

Good luck to you!


----------

